# Short Review for TyrolSport Brake Caliper Stiffening Kit for VW/Audi



## MexScirocco (Dec 1, 2009)

I posted this short review on the TDI forum as well, but I thought I'd share with the Vortex folks as well!

First of all, the install is extremely simple, I only used three tools to do it! You can of course, find instructions and DIYs all over the place. Really, not complicated at all.

In the past, I had installed braided brake lines in a 2012 Golf TDI to get rid of the spongy brake feel, that really didn't work. Now that I have a newer Jetta, and only installing the stiffening kit, has made a difference.

How much of a difference? I'd say my brakes give me about 30% more feedback and they feel more bitey, more consistent. I am happy with the results due to the simple installation procedure and the quality of the product.

Would I recommend you buy it? Only if you're super anal, like I am, about your car and like precision feedback and driving dynamics. I got my kit for a little less from someone who bought it and never installed it so I am satisfied. For what it costs from them directly, I think it is a good buy for anybody looking to improve their cars one step at a time.

That's pretty much it, I'll keep you guys posted if anything changes, otherwise, keep on Dubbing!


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah it's a nice little upgrade. This , a good flush and bleed with good fluid, good pads, and stainless lines is all you need imo. Don't forget to periodically re- lube/grease the brass bushings .


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh yeah and check the snap rings too. I had one break once. It remained in place though.


----------

